

Ask HN: Looks like the app store search algorithm changed - evanmarks

I religiously track my app's ranking in the App Store for my key search terms and it looks like there has been a major tweak today.  My app that usually ranks around 60 for a search, has dropped down to 126, and my less popular app has moved from 250 up to 127 for the same keyword.<p>Is anyone noticing the change?  Have you determined any of the underlying reasons?
======
BigBalli
I feel like ever since chomp update was introduced they have been tweaking
constantly. I also monitor my own 50+ apps and there are very inexplicable
jumps. No way of zeroing in on causes from just looking at numbers.

